# is my betta a show betta



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am not new to showing bettas but I am new to showind hm bettas


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

That is not a really good photo, but I can see multiple faults. 
-Short ventrals
-Caudal not fully split
-messy anal fin
-short anal fin
-spoon head

So, he is pretty, but not show quality.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

is to bad to breed or could I get some good babies out of him


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

You would get some nice _colored _fish out of him, but nothing show worthy. My advice is to stay away from breeding him, there really aren't going to be any benefits.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm going to have to agree with Revosok. His color is not clean, and his form is messy... Avoid breeding this fish.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

thank I will he is just my pet I mostly show vt bettas and I breed them


----------

